# finisher shadow grass $188.88



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

home of economy in grand forks, they have a bunch left. my buddy got one like 201 after tax. jsut thought i would give you guys a heads up.

mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

NNNnnnooo WWwwwaaaayyy,,,,,,, HHHhhhhuuuuuuhhhh??????? Better buy them all at that price, ASAP... Oh yeah, dat waz my surfa style bleedin' troo, piaz :fro:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nooooooooo, I had to pay $250, but I bought that 4 months ago. O well


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah my buddy got his for 12 dollars cheaper after tax than i got my khaiki one for. owell 

mark


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I would much rather buy the new Final Approach Sport Utility Blind for $250 THEY ARE THE SHIZNIT...........


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Why don't the both of you do us a favor and shut up. :eyeroll: I would guess your egos can handle it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey boys,
Play nice or don't play at all, Thread cleaned.

RC


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

ok Rob will do.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Thank you!

:beer:

RC


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good job Rob :thumb:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

much better thanks :beer:

mark


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Actions were taken on this.

ZERO tolerance for this type of garbage and behavior anymore.


----------

